# Problems with HD channels on sat 129



## labrat44 (Apr 8, 2018)

For the last several weeks, we've had problems with some HD channels, we get complete signal loss, or partial signal loss, or tuning to SD equivalent messages. I have talked to Dish, and they had me run checks in the system, but said that they'd need to send a tech out, for $95. At that time, the system diagnostics showed all three sats, 110, 119 and 129. Now, I went into the menu, and 'point dish' and 129 doesn't come up after it got to 100% (green boxes for the other two, and a red box with an x for 129). I did a check switch and got a message that I'd lose channels if I saved it from there, so I didn't. I've been reading old threads about this issue, and trying to narrow down the problem, but it seems to be getting worse, since we seem to have lost a satellite. Is this a misalignment issue? We've had Dish for a long time, and we haven't had any problems like this before. I suppose the dish may have wiggled out of alignment somehow? Any other ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok -next time you call in, tell the CSR you want the maintenance plan (or whatever it is being called these days). THEN get into your 129 issues - doing this way will shrink how much you need to pay for the tech to come out and fix your dish aim (which is your real issue).

Also - what's your weather like right now ? heavy enough rain/ wintery precipitation can kill satellite reception.


----------



## labrat44 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks, scooper! 

the weather is clear right now, no rain or snow, so that isn't the issue - but it has interfered with the signal in the past. 

I checked on the azimuth, elevation, and skew settings, and I think the skew might be a little off. I looked at the dish, and it seems to be set at 115, while the screen on my dish system says 117. Is that enough to mess with the signal? I should note that I'm getting really low readings on the 110 and 119 sats also, in the 20s. I don't really remember, but I think all three signals were quite a bit higher when I have checked it in the past.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

labrat44 said:


> I should note that I'm getting really low readings on the 110 and 119 sats also, in the 20s.


those are too low ... time to readjust your dish definitely !


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> those are too low ... time to readjust your dish definitely !


Absolutely - my Dish 500 (119/110) does most in the 60's or better. Definitely needs a re-point.


----------



## labrat44 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, I agree those are too low! After looking at the dish, we adjusted the skew to 117 from 120 (I had misread it before) and got the 129 signal back. Now the readings are 110: 54, 119: 41 and 129: 25. Still pretty low, I think.
I think the elevation may be a little off, too - but I'm not sure how to read the number - is the set point at the edge of the washer, or the center of the bolt? or is it by another marker? I will take a picture before I do anything in case we need to put it back! I will also check the azimuth today too.

I have no idea how the settings could have gotten out of whack - we haven't moved the dish or done anything to it except brush snow off of it in the winter - gently!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sometimes bolts become loose, sometimes like in California regular earthquakes tilting dish or whole house a little bit ...
anyway, you need to bring the numbers to 50+, better 60 and up; take dish movement very slowly and for small angles and do it while closely watching SS on a scale by your receiver/dvr


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - if you're going to try this yourself - go SLOWLY and in very small increments.

To properly aim - find the non-spotbeam transponder with the lowest, non-zero signal strength (I'd use 119). Only change direction or elevation (only one at a time) in SMALL increments. Do your best to get it up to 50+ - 60+ would be better, but may not be possible - just get the best value you can. Then check all transponders on all satellite slots before locking it down.


----------



## labrat44 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks scooper and P Smith! I will do that. Good advice! Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we're waiting for you report and good final numbers on all sat/tpns


----------



## labrat44 (Apr 8, 2018)

Here in Indiana we had about 2 inches of SNOW overnight, so I'll mess with it later this week when the temps get to 60ish! Gotta love midwest weather! I did play with the signal strength page last night (before the snow started) and found a 119/transponder pair that was at 24. I'll use that one to check when I adjust. I think I'll tweak the elevation next, since adjusting the skew did make a big difference.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Be aware that after you peak the signal on 119, you may need to tweak the skew again to optimize 110 and 129.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

skew angle is sort of sensitive setting, you shouldn't play with it - just set it as calculated


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

P Smith said:


> skew angle is sort of sensitive setting, you shouldn't play with it - just set it as calculated


He's already tweaked on it, so I'm just saying it may need a bit more work, probably back towards the previous setting to dial it in for the best signal on all three sats.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Labrat44 - any update ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Any Updates ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah ! two week silence just killing the cat


----------

